# As a performer, who do you trust for input?



## Azathoth

This has been on my mind a lot lately.

Can't trust your friends and family, they won't tell you even if you suck.

Can't really trust strangers, either because the default is to be polite or they'll have no idea what they're talking about.

Naturally, you can't trust your enemies.

I had a recital a few days ago and have been really paranoid about it. I think I was pretty bad. While I hit all the notes, I was really nervous and my hands were shaking so my dynamics were off, dynamic balance was off, and my time wasn't that even. My family, friends and boyfriend all said I was great, but in addition to being biased towards me none of them are musicians.

I'd upload a video but my family doesn't own any kind of camera.


----------



## tutto

recordyourselfandlisten


----------



## zlya

I want your family. Whenever I had a recital or any kind of performance, my father always said, "Oh, well, it was ok but you went a bit flat in the third section." Looking back on it, it was probably much more useful than blind praise, but it turned me off performing a bit.

I agree that recording yourself is a good idea. Also, do you have any sort of music teacher you could invite to future performances?


----------



## Lithium

Zlya, you have a nice family... When I have a performance, or something, sometimes just don't know if I was a good performer, and my family always says that the performance was pretty cool, just because they don't have a critical position about what's around, everything is good, for them. And sometimes my performance was horrible and I can't percept that!

I have some difficulties in hearing myself. But I always play in tune and I never have problems with that.

Sorry about my bad english.... Any Portuguese here?


----------



## The Purple Wasp

tutto said:


> recordyourselfandlisten


It is exactly what I do when I sing at home… because, when I am singing, I have to:
- think to the notes i am singing;
- think to the notes i am going to sing;
- think to the pronunciation;
- think to the interpretation;
- think to the technique (the most important, of course);
- think to what i am looking at, at that moment;
that is too much.

so, when i stop singing, I am so exhausted that I can't remember anything.


----------



## zlya

Lithium said:


> Sorry about my bad english.... Any Portuguese here?


Nao e problema. Eu percebei. O seu Englesh e muito melhor do que meu Portugues.


----------



## robjackson01

*Your solution*

Hi
You can trust your friends and family, because they know you very well. However, they must do justice with you. You can also your enemies, they will tell you your negative point not positive point. You can get your negative from your enemies.


----------



## Lithium

The best option, I think, is to record ourselves...

But it's also a good option to take the negative points from enemies. Everybody shoud think this way. It would be a perfect world, without war and violence...

(Portuguese translation)

Eu acho que a melhor opção é gravar-nos a nós próprios...

Mas é uma boa opção, essa de tirar os pontos fracos que os inimigos nos apontam. Toda a gente devia pensar assim. Era um mundo perfeito, sem guerras nem violência...


----------

